# Thwarts



## Kodijeff (Apr 1, 2021)

Ive got two thwarts for an Aire Super Puma that have never been used that I need to get rid of. I could give someone a great deal on them


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Location?


----------



## j2%=c6 (May 19, 2010)

Still available? Where are you located?


----------



## Kodijeff (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes they’re still available. I’m in Georgia.


----------



## RiverRatRace (May 12, 2021)

Interested in 1 thwart. Price?


----------



## Kodijeff (Apr 1, 2021)

RiverRatRace said:


> Interested in 1 thwart. Price?


Sold


----------

